# Traditional Headunit vs Tablet signal guts



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

I want to change my OEM head unit and was thinking...

Does the sound signal out of a Nexus7 or iPad tablet equal that of the signal coming out of a ..Say, a Pioneer 4100nex?

Or is there a DAC involved in the Pioneer that the tablets don't have...And how much a difference this makes?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I want to change my OEM head unit and was thinking...
> 
> Does the sound signal out of a Nexus7 or iPad tablet equal that of the signal coming out of a ..Say, a Pioneer 4100nex?
> 
> Or is there a DAC involved in the Pioneer that the tablets don't have...And how much a difference this makes?


Phil, most often, when one uses, say, an iPad as their source unit, they will use some type of lightning to optical equipment to extract the audio signal while it it still in the digital domain. Lightning to HDMI, HDMI to optical seems to be a good way to go with modern iPads. 

With the pioneer deck you mention, the only way to compare the output of the iPad to the output of the pioneer was if you used the iPad's headphone output. Most people don't do that, from my experience. 

So, in the way of digital (optical) vs. the pioneer's analog output, I'd be inclined to say the iPad's digital output would be, theoretically "better", since, at this point the choice of D/A converter is up to you, rather than being stuck with whatever pioneer decides to give you in its deck.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Just make sure you have enough output level to your amps, in some cases you must amplify signal before it hits final amplification.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

This sort of sucks, as I came across a pretty nice deal/350 on the NEX and purchased it. But , it does have FLAC, and DVD, and SD card. Just need to cross fingers that the DAC is of quality and maybe equal to a DAC you see listed for headphones for $50-80??


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Nexus 7: The Ultimate Car Stereo - Nexus 7 (2012) - RootzWiki

Here's an article of someone using a nexus 7 as a head unit. Apparently, you can get the nexus to pass a signal through the usb.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

It sounds like I would be fiddling too much with it. I think I did the right thing.
Only gripe I have is the way it installs with a standard dash kit from Metra and the like....

Since the OEM was flush with the dash and tilted, the dask kit recesses the HUnit to be perfectly perpedicular to the floor, meaning the face is 90degree flat. So there is a indent...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_9&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I think it makes it look dated. The only thing that will help is that the screen has a tilt feature and I can bring it up. How much I wont know untill I get the dash kit. Scosche also makes these kits, and may have a different design, but not likely much better, and they will have it in a few months.

I really like the OEM flush look, BUT it is also very much prone to glare. every morning I reverve out, the rear view cam is ZERO helfpful unless I cop my hand over it to see.

So, form follows function says I will be OK with the headunit. Through, cool factor is gone.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Would an anti glare screen protector work? They are pretty cheap. I feel you on wanting to keep the stock look.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

No, I tried it, and tinted the windows, and still it glares bad. but if there was an aftermarket removal-able visor it would solve it.

My dream visor would automatically slide out as I put the car in reverse, and slide back in when out of reverse.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Any DAC recommendations?
Which do people use? Any preferred recommendations from users or those who read up on the stuff?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you not using a digital processor?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

yes, I am. The 360.3

The DAC on the NEX as well as all models are 24bit, but the nex line is on a different platform, and components are better. There is more detail, more depth and just a better sound noticeably on the NEX...According to another installer online.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Why not try something like this and just keep the signal digital the whole way?

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Optical-Converter-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B003XCHCLC

Just run your USB into the converter and run optical back to the processor.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Yes, but what would the source be?

Without the head unit, you lose:
DVD
Dual camera inputs
HDMI/Video
FM/AM Tuner 11db
Antenna input
Steering control
Existing USB connections

I think having these or some of these would complicate an iPad or a Android tablet.

But, the plus of the tablet is that the face can be mounted flush to the angle of the dash, as the Highlander dash is tilting up towards the roof of the car(a few degrees 15-20?), vs mounting a standard HUnit would have the face flat 90degree straight up/down. (which actually makes the DVD/screen more usable for rear seat viewers(kids watching something...But I can see then grab a iPad as well). It also would get rid of the horrible glare when backing out each morning.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Without the head unit, you lose:
DVD- download movies to the tablet or onto an SD memory card depending on the tablet you're using

Dual camera inputs- companies are making wireless cameras that send video over wifi. You would have to open the app in order to use it, but they work well. 

HDMI/Video- iPads can use a lightning to HDMI adapter cable from Apple. It also gives you the ability to charge the iPad while using the cable. 

FM/AM Tuner 11db- there are apps that let you stream the radio broadcast over cellular data. Basically like using Pandora, but the radio station still controls the play list. 

Antenna input- antenna for what? 

Steering control- Nav-TV has a piece that connects to the iPad through Bluetooth and let's you have steering wheel audio controls for your iPad. There's another piece they make that in addition to steering wheel audio controls also gives you a digital output via Bluetooth audio as well. Called Streamblue I believe. 

Existing USB connections- why would you need USB for a tablet?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Onyx1136 said:


> Without the head unit, you lose:
> DVD- download movies to the tablet or onto an SD memory card depending on the tablet you're using


Yes, or take a stack with you on a road trip and don't worry about downloading(This I notice is more what happens the younger your kids are. As they age, they handle an iPad and dictate what they want to watch).



> Dual camera inputs- companies are making wireless cameras that send video over wifi. You would have to open the app in order to use it, but they work well.


This is something I don't want to deal with in wireless. Hardwire will Trump in this use.



> HDMI/Video- iPads can use a lightning to HDMI adapter cable from Apple. It also gives you the ability to charge the iPad while using the cable.


Cool. One less loss.



> FM/AM Tuner 11db- there are apps that let you stream the radio broadcast over cellular data. Basically like using Pandora, but the radio station still controls the play list.


Yes, but not so nice and easy/direct, nor is it broadcast the same way and lose the FM local reception sound.



> Antenna input- antenna for what?


Well...thats for a live local radio feed. Which is what you said for the radio off air and via webcast.



> Steering control- Nav-TV has a piece that connects to the iPad through Bluetooth and let's you have steering wheel audio controls for your iPad. There's another piece they make that in addition to steering wheel audio controls also gives you a digital output via Bluetooth audio as well. Called Streamblue I believe.


Nice....As long as these are all powered, I think they maybe a OK alternative. I'm so tired of battery powered everything.



> Existing USB connections- why would you need USB for a tablet?


To expand the mem or play music from other sources of course.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, so according to your answers, an in dash tablet isn't the solution for you. Problem solved, end of thread.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

pretty much....
It was a wonderment...You helped confirm my choice....
I got the 4100NEX

I think the next thing to have will be....
A box with all these interfaces built in and have power to it so its a clean adaptation. Sits behind the tablet. Maybe SoundMan and Steve or someone need to come up with it?


----------

